# kills on video



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I met up with my group the "Cold River Crew" for an extended hunt. Unfortunately I was the only one to score(2X's). Could have got another but saving that one for Bucksniffle. Deer still aren't coming to feeders like I would expect for this time of season. Here is the link.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TXBucksnort


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Once again, I keep lookn at the lineup on the Outdoor Channel no BS yet, you ever thought of using the Bucksnort sign I've seen posted with you in it....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Once again, I keep lookn at the lineup on the Outdoor Channel no BS yet, you ever thought of using the Bucksnort sign I've seen posted with you in it....WW


No I haven't but a great idea. Thanks WW. I have one more hunt left and I'm gonna let Sniffle do all the flinging. So I think I will incorporate it.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

nice show BSNORT!


----------

